# question on ga coast pier fishing!!!!!!!!!!!



## biggtruxx (Feb 7, 2008)

just trying to plan a small vacation to jekyll or tybee in the next couple of months..... just wondering when i should go for pier or surf fishing! whats the best time in the the next 3 months ........ what to use for bait.... etc etc any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there a pier at Tybee?

I've fished off the St. Simons pier and the Jekyll   pier for 30 years and have never really caught anything or seen anyone catch anything that made me excited.  I have had much better luck fishing off the beaches. South beach on Jekyll, King and Prince on St. Simons.


Before you ask "well why do you keep doing it", because a lot of times I am in the company of SWMBO and pier fishing is relatively sanitary.


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 8, 2008)

pier or surf fishing either one....... i just would like some pointers?
what to use for bait....... size lead........ leader or rig? etc etc


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have seen some guys pulling in some good fish surf fishing on Jekyll. They had about 7.5 ft rods with spinning reels. You would proabably need somewhere around a 2 ounce sinker to keep the current from washing it back up. I would use live bait on one and cut on the rest ans try it out. If the tide is strong it will be pretty rough on the bait so I would use finger mullet or large mud minnows since they are tougher than shrimp.

That is my opinion but I am not a pro either.
Chris


----------



## FishFanatic (Feb 8, 2008)

March and April you could catch a mess of whiting fishing from the north or south end of Jekyll.  I like the north end because there is a little bit deeper water off the shore.  The whiting begin to poor into the sounds and creeks this time of year, and the north or south end would be a great place to pick them off.  I tie my own 2 hook surf rigs using size 2 owner circle hooks.  These rigs are for whting, and your smaller black drum, but we have landed large reds also.  I use anywhere from a 7 foot red bone heavy action rod to a 12 foot surf rod.  Use sputnik sinkers if you can find them.  If not a 3 to 4 oz pyramid sinker will work.  And cut shrimp would be your best bet.  Other options are cut squid, or cut pieces of clam.


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks for the input guy's its appreciated


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 12, 2008)

I fish off the Jekyll pier pretty regularly and have decent luck with sheepshead, croaker, black bass & spots.  Other than the sheepshead...I don't keep them.

I use a 2 or 3 oz (if the tide is coming in, you'll need the 3 oz to keep your line out) pyramid sinker.

Of all the bait I've used, cut shrimp works best off the pier for me.

After reading some of the above stuff though...I think I might leave the pier behind and try some surf fishing now.


----------



## captlarry (Feb 13, 2008)

*St. Simons and Jeckyll piers*

fish the piers but don't go unless you have live shrimp.  don't cast out.  fish around the pilings about 8 to 12 inches off the bottom prefferably with a float. trout. flounder.  sheephead.  casting farther out in the spring with fresh dead shrimp will catch sometimes piles of nice whiting (southern kingfish).


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Feb 15, 2008)

*surf*

I have been surf fishing for many years now. I actually sold my boat due to my surf fishing passion. I would recommend you drive a little south to Fernindina beach fl. I fishin this area weekly. Whitting, red fish, croker, black drum are common. I dont think their is anything better then fresh fried whiting... I use a 10 foot surf rod with a abu garcia 5500 mounted on it. I normally fish only two poles placed in sand spikes. The current set up I fish with allows me to cast distance 150-175 yard. That depends alot on the wind. I use small fresh cut shrimp. March and april prove to be great times to surf fish that area. I catch whiting year round but spring and fall are better. The sharks in the summer time are very bad. Pompino make a run in the area as well. As the Jekyell Island area goes... the beach in Fernindina is cleaner, deeper and hold better fish. Give it a try. The 4th street area thats dirt road is and excellent place to start.....GOOD LUCK


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 16, 2008)

> Is there a pier at Tybee?



Yes!


----------



## Juan De (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not much of a fan of the pier @ Tybee just never really had any luck there, but to each his on. Like to fish the SSI region better had better results.  If you go in mid may take a rod that you can cast a long way, buy some squid and be ready you will get all the small sharks you want.


----------

